# Sundown - 12/31



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

powder bumps with scratchy troughs, bluebird sky, sunny, no wind. roads are clear. GET HERE!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

posted a pic on facebook....feel free to post it here someone....


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnar'easter in pretty wild with the snowmaking whale drop-offs...


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

about to meet up with mrmagic at the top. bumps are great! saw madroch and his kids. brian is working...neener neener neener... :razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

middle line is money.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2009)

Looked good.  If I had my stuff with me I probably would have skied after my shift, but I had to leave my boots with Carrie so she could go pickup my new skis (they wanted to check the forward pressure with my boots).  Now I'm home and really don't feel like driving back there after having spent the day there already.  If we're not too hung over we'll probably head over in the morning.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

You should get motivated and go Brian.


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful pic! Wish I had gotten out today but c'est la vie. Way to go for getting some turns in, Greg!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2009)

Those bumps are nicer than any I skied this year. They really do a nice job it seems, I'm actually craving bumps like that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> You should get motivated and go Brian.



It's hard to get motivated when there's a pile of food and a crap load of booze sitting in front of me... 

Just about to start consuming rum...


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's hard to get motivated when there's a pile of food and a crap load of booze sitting in front of me...
> 
> Just about to start consuming rum...



Okay, if you are going to blow off powder bumps, then there at least better be some epic drunk posting from you later. :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

He's nearly unconscious already... Sad, really.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, if you are going to blow off powder bumps, then there at least better be some epic drunk posting from you later. :lol:



As Carrie alluded to; as long as I'm not asleep first.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2009)

severine said:


> He's nearly unconscious already... Sad, really.



In 58 minutes?????

they don't call it amateur night for nothing.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


>




wow, maybe i'll just go here on sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2009)

2knees said:


> In 58 minutes?????
> 
> they don't call it amateur night for nothing.



It has nothing to do with the alcohol consumed, long day, me tired...


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 31, 2009)

here the pictures: great last day of 09 bumps were sweet greg was rippin, i was tired


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 31, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> here the pictures: great last day of 09 bumps were sweet greg was rippin, i was tired



Nice shots!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 31, 2009)

i gotta move back north and get off this god forsaken island....


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 31, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Nice shots!



thanks they just ok i had to compress them


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> In 58 minutes?????
> 
> they don't call it amateur night for nothing.



boom!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 1, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i gotta move back north and get off this god forsaken island....



hour away once your off the ferry


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> here the pictures: great last day of 09 bumps were sweet greg was rippin, i was tired



Nice pictures!


----------



## Trev (Jan 1, 2010)

Still great skiing today as well...  had an afternoon run today, bumped into Tim for 3 runs as well.


----------

